# Simple Lap Timer



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
hope this is the correct section to post this in.
I'm looking to buy or build a simple, single car, single lap timer that goes out to 1/100th second. Ideally, it would be a break beam system of sorts, a moving car trips the clock, and stops it when it completes the lap.

I've been all over the web trying to find something similar but no real luck so far.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html

.clydeomite mentioned that the zip zap systems work OK. I have a few of them. let me know if you want to try one.


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

I emailed the guys @ slot car dragon, never got a response


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is unusual, i always get a reply, sometimes within minutes. try again


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

will do, want to try the aforementioned zip zap timers first.


----------



## theboone57 (May 1, 2012)

TCR Russ said:


> Hi,
> hope this is the correct section to post this in.
> I'm looking to buy or build a simple, single car, single lap timer that goes out to 1/100th second. Ideally, it would be a break beam system of sorts, a moving car trips the clock, and stops it when it completes the lap.
> 
> I've been all over the web trying to find something similar but no real luck so far.


Hello, your post was brought to our attention via one of the good folks at HT. 
We offer a system call a Slot Car Dragon for under $100 online. It has a singles mode, is accurate to 1/1000th second, and has an option of magnetic reed sensors or photo eyes. 
However it only times the entire race and not individual laps. It does give reaction times. Mite be worth looking at.
Thank you
Daniel


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Dan, I looked at your site, very interesting device.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*MicroSizers*

I see them on ebay once in a while.

amazon has an outrageous price

I'd sell this one for a third of that price.

1 car only 
lap times and more (example 3.21 seconds) and maybe lap count per 3 minute heats.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have 5 of the Radio Shack units .

$ 5 each plus shipping

Gonzo


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gonegonzo, I'm interested!


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

I'm being sent a zip zap (Radio Shack) version from a member on here to try out, will post info, results, etc. as I get them.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

cwbam said:


> I see them on ebay once in a while.
> 
> amazon has an outrageous price
> 
> ...


I used one of the MicroSizer Lap Counters for tuning purposes before I put down my track and it worked perfectly. 
I bought every one I could find when Toys 'R Us clearanced them out for 25 cents each. I must have sold over 100 on eBay.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Tried a zip zap timer, decided to try a microsizer timer as well. The microsizer worked like a charm, perfect for my needs. Thanks much Gary and Al!

Unfortunately, our Spanish timekeeper Manual Stopwatch was forced into retirement. We wish him well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Russ, glad one of em worked for you. I also have one of the microsize timers but have never tried it. so you have done me a service by comparing the two and making a sound decision as to which works better.
thanx, al.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

I know you said single car timer, but seeing this brings back my Bit Char-g/zz/micro sizer days.

We built a timer with laser pointers, that would time 4 cars. You had 4 lasers in one stack. Each micro car had a guitar string sticking up, with a "flag" of sorts at each level of the laser.

Only the car passing the laser at the correct height, would trigger that timer. 

Laser wouldn't be broke enough with the thin guitar string.

Sold it long ago, don't remember exactly how it was done, there might be tuts still online somewhere. Could in theory work for slots if you didn't mind a short guitar string with a small flag.


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

*Slot Dragon 2*

It’s been a while, I hope this email finds you well. 

Just wanted to let you know Slot Dragon 2 is out. Fastest Lap, Average Lap, chimes during the race each time a fastest lap is recorded, Negative Reaction Times in the event of a red-light, and more.

Please visit the website real soon.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Daniel, thank you for the heads up. 
many are anxious to see if you can get a 4 lane version cooking.
and of course the drag race guys want to be able to see MPH, but that can wait.
keep up the good work and thank you for your diligence.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Yes a 4 lane version that works for say a Maxtrack or TKO track would be awesome to see you come up with ! Happy to see what ya have so far though and please keep up the fine work Daniel ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------

